# Hand-reared woodpigeon won't eat or fly



## Emilygrub (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I really need some advice!
I work at a zoo and a member of the public brought in a baby wood pigeon that needed hand-rearing. Its a few months on and (she?) has all her feathers but will not fly and still will not eat much on her own.
I've hand-reared birds and pigeons before and i've never had this problem. . . At what age do wood pigeons fledge and feed themselves? 
Any information would be appreciated, I am very worried about her :-(
Thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Woodpigeons are fledged around 35 days, but should be flying and self-feeding before then.

Once they are weaned off formula and introduced to a seed diet, sometimes by hand-feeding thawed out peas and corn from a freezer pack as a start, they generally eat seeds and grains, corn from a pigeon mix and small raw peanuts readily. They also like finely chopped greens such as spinach leaf, watercress and wild rocket, and enjoy nibbling at a lettuce leaf.

What are you feeding this woodie and how long was she being hand fed?

Do you have other woodies or pigeons with her?


----------



## Emilygrub (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah she will eat thawed peas and a few seeds but not unless i actively show her them.... I've had her a month, maybe two months. I assume she was only a few days old when i started hand rearing her. No other pigeons at the moment but my other male domestic pigeon will be going in the aviary with her shortly...
I am so worried! :-(


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know much about Wood Pigeons; how do you know it's a female? I wouldn't put a male pigeon with a youngster unable to escape/evade should the male become aggressive.


----------



## Emilygrub (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know its a female, I'm just calling it a her for now. So yeah. . . I am concerned :-(


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Emily,
I'd give her more time. At least she can pick up seeds if needed. It would probably help if she was amongst others as that would stimulate her interest. They do tend to follow what others do even as far as flying off if scared.
If she's just been alone up to now she's reliant on you to tell her when to feed.
Mind you in saying that I have a youngster ATM, but not a Woodie, that was sick awhile ago and I had to take over from the parents and tube feed. It's in with others now but although it pecks away all day at seeds, it's not yet managed to actually get one down!!
I'm worried that I might have a job for life here if it doesn't learn soon. 

Does your Woodie seem well enough apart from this problem?

Janet


----------



## Emilygrub (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I mean she does eat a few, but her crop is so empty all the time. . . I'm also worried I might have a job for life haha!
Yes she seems perfectly healthy- preens well, alert, bright etc; just the fact that she won't fly or eat! (Which is pretty major!)

I will give it more time and see if introducing my other pigeon will help at all. Thanks for the advice everyone!

Emily x


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Emily,

It is worrying when they don't pick things up as normal but I'm sure given time, if it's well things will fall into place.

DO keep us posted though, I'd like to know how things are going having got the same problem with mine. 

Janet


----------

